# Motion Activated Light for Attached Garage



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

It's the little things that make life a bit easier. I see that you used an incadesent on motion sensor light and energy saver on the normal. Good choice. Energy savers don't like on-off all the time. Good job. Dorf Dude


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

shumakerscott said:


> It's the little things that make life a bit easier. I see that you used an incadesent on motion sensor light and energy saver on the normal. Good choice. Energy savers don't like on-off all the time. Good job. Dorf Dude


I wired my whole garage on a motion sensor light. I used the http://www.leviton.com ones. They have much better motion sensors that don't trip accidental, and cool walk in features, and they also have a relay that crosses the zero point of the AC power so that there isn't a spark on the relay and an inrush of current. This makes them great to use for fluorescent lighting. The 15-20 dollar home depot ones use a triac and don't work very well compared to the 50 dollar Leviton ones. I know, I tried them all..


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I think it's a great idea.

Just about all of the lights in my garage are on motion switches. It's one of the decisions I appreciate the most. There are four different zones where sensors turn the light on where I am working. I believe I'm saving electricity even though they go on for a full 30 minutes when they're triggered -- I never accidentally leave lights on. Also, the whole garage is lit with CFL bulbs. 

You go in to get something, and you can see the whole room. You can leave with your hands full and not have to remind yourself to get the switch(es).


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI: anyone with craftsman garage door openers can get the opener button with the built-in motion swtich (may be compatible with other brands). IT would be a simple and easy retrofit for anyone that wanted to do this. $25 at sears.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...21x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=00953688000P


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Jack Olsen said:


>



off topic - but that is a pretty sweet garage!


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, I really like this idea! Such a great idea for saving energy ^o^


----------

